
Ask HN: Can You Log into HN with Firefox on Android? - sethammons
This morning, I&#x27;ve been unable to log into HN from my Android on Firefox. Anyone else experiencing this? I click &#x27;login&#x27; at the top of the page, paste in my username and password, click the login button, the page re-loads to the front page of HN and I continue to be logged out. This might be the first time attempting to log in since I installed the latest Android update. Not sure if that is related.<p>Firefox 68.2.1, Pixel 2, Android 10
======
tech4all
Yes this has been happening intermittently to me for the past 3 weeks. Haven't
determined the pattern yet but sometimes I will notice I AM logged in.

~~~
sethammons
So it is NOT just me! Whew.

@dang, not sure if this is your territory or not. I'm not sure of how to file
a bug report :)

------
sethammons
Update: turned out I could not log into any website! I cleared cookies,
deleted all private data, turned on tracking, ensured cookies were enabled.
Not worked. After reinstalling Firefox, I'm back in business. Fwiw, I also
have had Firefox lock up twice this week on my laptop. I'm thinking that
Firefox just is not as stable as Chrome :(

------
mkbkn
I'm on Fennec running Firefox 68.2.0 esr on Android 9. No extensions
installed.

Tried logging in. No issues faced. Working find for me.

------
yellow_lead
This has been happening me for about a week on Firefox Android too. When I
restart Firefox it somehow works.

------
Raed667
No issue at all with Firefox 68.2.1, OnePlus7, Android 10. Maybe you have some
extension that is messing with your login?

~~~
sethammons
Thanks for the suggestion. No add ons / extensions. Just one theme that
changes the color scheme called "Default 1.0 - A theme with the operating
system color scheme" which I think is just a normal default.

